# Logan 825 questions!



## bjacobsen (Mar 21, 2018)

I just purchased a 1946 Logan 825 10x24 cabinet model, I am wondering if the large 2-step countershaft pulley and the two 3-step flat belt pulleys are the same on all the earlier 10" Logans. I have Logans manual and parts list but there is no information on cross referencing to the other 10" models. the parts appear to be the same on all the 10" lathes (including the Wards version?), I want to try some modifications to the drive train but don't want to cut up my original parts!
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 21, 2018)

No, lots of differences between 10” Logan models, at least with respect to the drive train.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 22, 2018)

What modifications are you considering?


----------



## bjacobsen (Mar 22, 2018)

Just found some part numbers for the 2-step pulley, the 210 is the same pn as the 825 (LA-912) but the 200 has a different (LA-141) part number (maybe different diameters?... the parts sure appear the same, the shaft on all are .750"), the cone pulley appears to be the same pn(LA-316)? I'm thinking of cutting the drive train pulleys for readily available J profile serpentine belts instead of the vee to flat and flat. just a project to tinker with, also planning on replacing the bushings and carriers on the countershaft and jackshaft with sealed bearings/carriers. again, just tinkering! Asking because parts for the 200 seem to be the most abundant.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 22, 2018)

Scott Logan told me that there was a change to the pulleys on the model 200 at some point during it's production, though he didn't
know when it happened.  I don't think it was significant, since my lathe has a mix of early and late pulleys and it works fine: I just
have to readjust tension when I change from one motor pulley to the other.  I can measure mine if you would like sizes.

There are some folks around here that have used serpentine belts as a replacement for the flat belt.  I don't know the p/n, but a
thread search would turn it up.  I understand it's easy to get.

Why change from vee's to serpentine on the motor?  V-belts are everywhere, they're cheap and they work fine.


----------



## bjacobsen (Mar 22, 2018)

Measured for belts already and and I’m going to use a 10J390 for the flat belt and a 6J400 for the motor to countershaft. The J profile belts seem to be a lot easier to source and less expensive than the typical automotive serpentine belts (I think these are typically a ‘K’ profile belt) I’m not home right now to measure my 825 but I have a line on a couple used pulleys from a 200 series lathe. Just want to do these mods for a project, like I said, want to keep my stock pulleys intact in case things don’t work out as planned, also the existing motor pulley was repaired at some point and is a bit of a cobby job so I can either re make/purchase a stock one or make one for the serpentine belt. If you wouldn’t mind measuring the diameters of the 2-step countershaft pulley I’d appreciate it!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 22, 2018)

My counter shaft pulley diameters are:     10 1/8 for the larger, and 8 3/4 for the smaller.  My lathe is a Model 200 built in 1944.
The part number on the pulley is LA-141.


----------



## bjacobsen (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks nogoingback!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 22, 2018)

Sure, ask anytime.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2018)

Bjacobsen: V belts were commonly used to drive large flat pulleys on countershafts in the early days- v pulley on motor, large flat pulley on countershaft. No need to change that. Seems strange but it works.
Mark


----------

